# X-Trail Trim Comparison?



## pawistik (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Forgive me if I'm asking something obvious but I didn't find an answer by searching the forum. Nor have I found it in my searching elsewhere.

I'm shopping for an X-Trail and have not yet settled on which version to seek out, XE, SE or LE (probably the AWD versions if SE or XE). I would find it very useful to have a list or comparison of the various trim versions available on the X-Trail. That way I can know if the listing of options on the advertised listings is accurate (it often seems a lot of cut & paste is used to create the listing), and I can better decide if it's worth the extra money to find an LE versus the more bare-bones XE version, and to know where in the middle SE falls. 

To confound this question there may be regional differences. I'm in Saskatchewan, Canada and the X-Trails we have are the '05 & '06 models. 

So, can someone please point me to a good comparison of the trim options on the 05 & 06 X-Trails?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got an 05 SE.

Worth the extra $ in my opinion over the XE. It has :

power everything, door locks, windows, mirrors, heating seats, panoramic sunroof, 16 inch alloy rims, cruise control, 6 cd changer with 6 speakers, chrome front grill and AC.

The XE don't have : Alloy rims, sunroof, heating seats, chrome grill, and 6 cd changer radio.

The LE adds leather seats and a special traction control system.

It's basicely that...


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually the LE doesn't always come with the traction control system. It was an $800 option. My LE doesn't have it.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

You can go here for a really good comparison of the options.

http://www.auto123.com/en/nissan/x-trail-awd/2006/


----------



## pawistik (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for that. I had clearly missed that comparison tool on the Auto 123 site.
Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## pawistik (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm a geeky guy and I work with tables and numbers a lot. I like to be able to compare things in a more or less objective manner. So, I used the data from the aforementioned Auto123 site (http://www.auto123.com/en/nissan/x-trail-awd/2006/) and created a table that compares the various versions of 2006 X-Trails side-by-side with some of the competitors. 

You can find my table as a Google Document at the link. Note, this is not a complete comparison of vehicles in it's class, just a means of looking at a few different SUV's that I have been thinking about. I think the X-Trail comes out on top. 

The local Nissan dealer had a Bonavista for sale which I noticed online last night. Unfortunately, it sold yesterday. So, I'll just keep looking - I think I want to look for an '06 LE or SE (or Bonavista). 

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, I used that site to compare the X-trail with the ford escape and explorer, toyota rav4, highlander and 4runner, honda pilot and crv, nissan path finder, jeep liberty and grand cherokee. In the end I settled on the x-trail as it had the most room of the small utes with good gas mileage. The only thing it didn't have was an available 2" tow receiver. But I had one custom made. In the end, I am very happy with the x-trail.


----------

